# Skin up Eldora?



## Wang

This will be the first season in 12 years that I will not be driving I-70. I was thinking about getting an AT setup and sticking close to home for a change (pregnaunt wife). Does anyone have the 411 on skinning up Eldora, will I get hassled? 

Thanks,


----------



## LineDawg

The way I see it, The lift ticket is to get you up to the top. If you don't ride the lift then why would you need a ticket. Not sure if the ski area is privately owned land. If so then they may be able to get you for trespassing. You can bet that some one affiliated with the ski area will take offense to you using the area with out paying for a lift ticket. After all it is a business and they want every one to THINK you have to pay to play. 

I'm sure there are other opinions out there on this. As there always is on a public forum.


----------



## kengore

If you use the 'Jenny Creek' forest service trail you will not have any problems. However, if you use the nordic trails or the slopes you will be hassled. Last year the policy was; first offense = escorted off the property, second offense = forced to purchase a trail pass and escorted off the property, third offense you will be meet by the sheriff and charged with trespass. 

When you use the Jenny Creek trail you are asked to park outside of the big gate. Cars that are found inside the parking lot after closing time are assumed to be lost skiers and the ski patrol has to go looking for them.

As a long time employee (20 years plus) I have seen the kind of confrontation, accidents and just plain stupidity that has led to this policy. Things like illegal after hours snowmobile racing (that incident resulted in private property owners canceling Eldora's lease. Took two years of negotiation to get it back!) Things like guns being drawn on a lone women patroler skiing sweep. Forest fires started by illeagal campfires, damage to historic miner's cabins. A snowcat needing to remove a vehicle from the nordic trail system after some idiot decided to go 4 wheeling (while skiers were still on the trail!)

If you or your family had a medical emergancy it's the Eldora ski patrol that will come to your rescue, isn't it reasonable that they get some compensation for that? Without the revenue from tickets sales Eldora is unable to cover the huge cost of snowmaking, the permit fees that allow tree cutting for open slopes, the grooming that removes rocks and puts snow cover on thin areas, the clearing of dangerous deadfall trees, and the coordination of leases with the forest service and private property owners. 

It's all of this work and expense that provide us with the oportunity to ski someplace without driving I-70. Eldora is not exactly a money machine, some years the they barley cover operating costs. Wouldn't it be a shame to see Eldora go bankcrupt and have it go the way of 'Berthod Pass' Hidden Valley' and so many of the other small ski areas?

A $19 nordic trail pass will give you full access to the nordic trails and allow you to use the beginners downhill slopes for decents. If this seems too harsh, you can use the many miles of backcountry trails that are nearby. Of course this means you don't get to ski early on man-made snow, or have the piece of mind that a snowmobile will show up when you get injured. And the place where you park won't be plowed, and you can't replace a missing glove in the gift shop, there won't be hot choclate or a beer nearby. Those lift tickets pay for a whole lot more than the ride up.


----------



## sarahkonamojo

I have done the Jenny Creek ascent once. And skied a run down to the base area. If you are after a backcountry experience, there are better options out there.

If you think you are going to ski for cheap, buy a pass. I am a fan of Eldora.


----------



## Wang

Thanks for the response. I would like to go alone sometimes so I was not too keen on hitting the BC. I will try the Jenny Creek route. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Arn

Can you skin up to the top along the ski trails if you have a season pass?


----------



## kengore

My understanding is; if you have a valid pass (or ticket) and your gear meets the req's the colorado skier safety act (ie, metal edges, ski brake or safety strap) you can skin up to the top of the slopes and decend on any slope. There are safety issues with mixing uphill and downhill traffic, as a result you need to stay on the side of the trail, not in the middle. The roped off area to the left of the bunny hill is provided for uphill traffic. 

You can climb all of the way to the Gazebo on top of Corona lift by using the the Jenny Creek and Lookout snowshoe/nordic trails. With this route you access most of the slopes and you never climb where patrol will have issues.

In past years it seems that each department has a slightly different view of the official rules. If you do get stopped, remember that politeness counts for a lot in such situations. Patrol just wants everyone to be safe. For the most part they are really good people at heart that have dedicated there lives to helping others for minimum wage. Remember, they don't make policy, they just get to inforce it. They would prefer to settle most issues with a bit of talking. It's the hot heads that loose their temper, argue or disregard warnings that feel the full force of the authorities.


----------



## possumturd

*skin*

Skin up before they start the lifts.


----------



## kengore

Bad advice Possum. Snowmaking and grooming crews do their stuff overnight. The lifts may not open until 9:00 but crews are working on the mountain 24/7. There are serious safety issues involved here. Snowcats have really bad visibility and the driver CANNOT see or hear you. Climbing up before hours is a good way to get run over. Snowmaking is also very dangerous, high pressure water and air hoses everwhere. Sound over 120 decibles, loud enough to cause permanant hearing loss if you don't wear ear protection. Open manholes and trenches. Several people died at other ski areas last year in snowmaking accidents. Patrol and lift op's are really busy in the mornings before opening, trying to get stuff ready by 9:00.

Also, after the tragic shooting death two years ago; unauthorized persons that appear on the grounds before opening are going to get extra scrutany. You will certainly get to meet the Sheriff.


----------



## Wang

Thanks for all the advice. Is there somewhere close to Boulder/Longmont that you would recommend that is relatively safe? I am just looking for an hour or two up and one run down. As I mentioned I would like to go alone at times so I am not looking for serious BC.

Thanks again!


----------



## kengore

No problems at Eldora if you simply let people know what your are doing and stay in the designated areas for early hours skiing. They make special arrangements all the time for season pass holders, race teams and folks skiing into the nearby cabins. The safety problems stem from folks that sneak in and end up in the wrong place.

Other options: Almost too many to list here... find a copy of '50 colorado Ski Tours' by Richard DuMais High Peak Publishing 1983. They list over 30 trails within a two hour drive of Boulder. Some of my favorite are...

The 4th of July and devils thumb trail heads starting in the town of Eldora (just down the road from the ski area.) Brainard Lake trail head, the Sourdogh Trail, the Waldorf Trail allnear Ward. Camp Dick trail head near Jamestown. Good skiing near Raymond. Lots of great trails near Allenspark . There is good stuff in Rocky Mtn National Park (you could skin up the old trails at the now abondoned 'Hidden Valley' ski area. For a quick fix the Boulder Nordic Club sets track in North Boulder Park and out at Valmont and 52nd when there is enough snow.


----------



## catwoman

Just thought I'd chime in. I was a pass holder, and the lifts were not running because of wind one day last season. So, I was just going to skin up the bunny hill (where there were no lifts running) to get exercise, and ski back down a couple times since I drove all the way out there. They weren't having it.

We did the skin up jenny creek several times, usually all the way out to catch the pipeline cut back in to Corona. There are signs warning that if you do not have a ticket you will be prosecuted. We had pass so we were fine.

Eldora can be fun. There are some nice trees. But the wind, disrepair of lodges, slow lifts, and limited terrain selection have me skiing elsewhere indefinitely. 

I suggest a couple four packs (eldora? Loveland?0 if you want to keep it close the wife and gets safe some runs when your friends won't cooperate.


----------



## possumturd

kengore said:


> Bad advice Possum. Snowmaking and grooming crews do their stuff overnight. The lifts may not open until 9:00 but crews are working on the mountain 24/7. There are serious safety issues involved here. Snowcats have really bad visibility and the driver CANNOT see or hear you. Climbing up before hours is a good way to get run over. Snowmaking is also very dangerous, high pressure water and air hoses everwhere. Sound over 120 decibles, loud enough to cause permanant hearing loss if you don't wear ear protection. Open manholes and trenches. Several people died at other ski areas last year in snowmaking accidents. Patrol and lift op's are really busy in the mornings before opening, trying to get stuff ready by 9:00.
> 
> Also, after the tragic shooting death two years ago; unauthorized persons that appear on the grounds before opening are going to get extra scrutany. You will certainly get to meet the Sheriff.


Well that doesn't surprise me after the way I have seen that resort treat some of it's guests.

But here is some common sense policies published by Breck:

Source, Summit Daily News.

BRECKENRIDGE - The Breckenridge Ski Resort and the United States Forest Service remind people who are skinning or hiking up the mountain before the lifts open to remember that the rules still apply.

Under Colorado law, people using any of the facilities of a ski area are considered skiers and have duties under the law, including controlling their speed and course at all times and maintaining a proper outlook. Using a ski area for any purpose can be hazardous and skiers assume all risks.

Fall Mountain Preparation

The ski area begins operations during the fall to prepare the slopes and trails for opening. Activities may include trail work, snowmaking, snowmobile and snowcat operations. Areas in which activities are taking place may be closed from the bottom of Breckenridge Ski Resort trails. In these cases, "closed" signs will be placed at the bottom of the closed area to inform those hiking uphill of the closure. When such closures exist, only authorized personnel are permitted in the area.



Snowshoeing, skinning or hiking uphill

People traveling uphill must not impede or obstruct ski area operations at any time. When traveling uphill during hours of operation skiers should:

- Stay toward the side of the trail;

- Position themselves so they are visible from above;

- Wear bright colored clothing;

- Not ski over snowmaking hoses or power cords as ski edges will cut them; and

- Remember no dogs are allowed on slopes when the lifts are open to the public and until patrol sweep is down.



*When traveling uphill before or after the hours of operation:*

- Stay toward middle of the trail;

- Make themselves visible to approaching snowmobiles or snowcats (especially when it's dark or twilight);

- Wear reflective clothing to increase visibility;

- Wear a headlamp or carry a flashlight when it's dark or twilight;

- Never travel near or between snowcats as winching operations may be in progress.

- Have dogs on a leash or under voice command at all times;

- Clean up after dogs;

- Make sure dogs are off the slopes by 8:30 a.m.;

- Not travel on black diamond trails; and

- Stay off all posted closed trails. 



Travel above the Vista Haus

- Hiking access above the Vista Haus is limited to Upper 4 O'Clock and up the cat road to the T-Bar Patrol hut. Do not travel above the T-Bar Hut.

- Skiers must proceed down to the Vista Haus by the same route.

- All bowls and avalanche terrain are closed once it is swept until it is reopened by ski patrol.

- Skiers must be below the Vista Haus by 8:15 a.m.

- Hiking up T-Bar Lift line is not permitted any time during the winter. (No access above Columbine).

- Any violations of these rules may result in suspension of lift privileges or prosecution as a criminal offense.

Private snowmobiles are prohibited on any Breckenridge Ski Resort trails during or after hours of operation. The use of sliding devices, including sleds, tower pads, plastic sheets or plastic disks and the like are strictly prohibited. 

These policies are necessary to ensure uphill traffic does not interfere with Breckenridge's avalanche program or the safety of the mountain's daily operations.

Contact ski patrol with any questions at (970) 496-7393.


----------



## Dave Frank

Eldora does not permit uphill travel on their slopes regardless of whether or not you have a pass or time of day.


----------



## montuckyhuck

Why would you skin up a ski resort??? Isn't the point of having skins to bugger off from all the crowds and go get some pow? That's like hiking the shuttle when a road is right there


----------



## caseybailey

I am dumbfounded by the idea of being tied to a "ski area". Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## GPP33

For a safe workout head up to Lefthand Reservoir (Brainerd lake TH). I'll be making laps up there starting pretty soon.


----------



## Wang

I was just looking for a safe alternative to the BC if I go alone and Eldora seemed like a good bet. I agree skinning up a resort defeats the purpose but this will be my first year so I wanted to start slow. I am looking for a workout and a run with limited risk. Thanks for all the tips everyone. I am leaning toward Brainard Lake and Hidden Valley and maybe Allenspark. GPP33, I live in Longmont as well. Give me a ring at 303 nine five seven seven zero six four if you would like to hit Lefthand Res.

Thanks,


----------



## Arn

Wang,
Try Rock Creek near Allenspark.
Arn

If I get stopped skinning up by the patrol, I will just tell them that Possumturd told me it was ok to skin up.


----------



## GPP33

Wang said:


> I was just looking for a safe alternative to the BC if I go alone and Eldora seemed like a good bet. I agree skinning up a resort defeats the purpose but this will be my first year so I wanted to start slow. I am looking for a workout and a run with limited risk. Thanks for all the tips everyone. I am leaning toward Brainard Lake and Hidden Valley and maybe Allenspark. GPP33, I live in Longmont as well. Give me a ring at 303 nine five seven seven zero six four if you would like to hit Lefthand Res.
> 
> Thanks,


Will do. 

Pete


----------



## yojimbo

I find it's a lot more peaceful and more exercise to break a trail from the Jenny Creek access trail where it hits the road before dropping down to the creek. Just stay in the trees left of the ski runs til you pop out on top.

East Portal up toward Rogers Pass is another workout. THe snow in the bottom of the valley is very well preserved.


----------



## chiefton

Go ski the old (never operated) ski area in Estes(RMNP). Or any other ghost ski area for safe(r) skiing. I also don't know why you would skin to ski hardpack at Eldora no-less. There is a book called "Powder ghost towns" or something like that and contains proposed, or old ski areas with generally safe approaches and descents. Lots of front range options for backcountry lite. You're welcome to join up with us on Cameron pass just about any saturday this winter.

Craig
9709038438


----------



## madriver

Buy a pass you cheap SOB Wang!


----------



## cmike1

possumturd said:


> Well that doesn't surprise me after the way I have seen that resort treat some of it's guests.
> 
> But here is some common sense policies published by Breck:
> 
> Source, Summit Daily News.
> 
> BRECKENRIDGE - The Breckenridge Ski Resort and the United States Forest Service remind people who are skinning or hiking up the mountain before the lifts open to remember that the rules still apply.
> 
> Under Colorado law, people using any of the facilities of a ski area are considered skiers and have duties under the law, including controlling their speed and course at all times and maintaining a proper outlook. Using a ski area for any purpose can be hazardous and skiers assume all risks.
> 
> Fall Mountain Preparation
> 
> The ski area begins operations during the fall to prepare the slopes and trails for opening. Activities may include trail work, snowmaking, snowmobile and snowcat operations. Areas in which activities are taking place may be closed from the bottom of Breckenridge Ski Resort trails. In these cases, "closed" signs will be placed at the bottom of the closed area to inform those hiking uphill of the closure. When such closures exist, only authorized personnel are permitted in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> Snowshoeing, skinning or hiking uphill
> 
> People traveling uphill must not impede or obstruct ski area operations at any time. When traveling uphill during hours of operation skiers should:
> 
> - Stay toward the side of the trail;
> 
> - Position themselves so they are visible from above;
> 
> - Wear bright colored clothing;
> 
> - Not ski over snowmaking hoses or power cords as ski edges will cut them; and
> 
> - Remember no dogs are allowed on slopes when the lifts are open to the public and until patrol sweep is down.
> 
> 
> 
> *When traveling uphill before or after the hours of operation:*
> 
> - Stay toward middle of the trail;
> 
> - Make themselves visible to approaching snowmobiles or snowcats (especially when it's dark or twilight);
> 
> - Wear reflective clothing to increase visibility;
> 
> - Wear a headlamp or carry a flashlight when it's dark or twilight;
> 
> - Never travel near or between snowcats as winching operations may be in progress.
> 
> - Have dogs on a leash or under voice command at all times;
> 
> - Clean up after dogs;
> 
> - Make sure dogs are off the slopes by 8:30 a.m.;
> 
> - Not travel on black diamond trails; and
> 
> - Stay off all posted closed trails.
> 
> 
> 
> Travel above the Vista Haus
> 
> - Hiking access above the Vista Haus is limited to Upper 4 O'Clock and up the cat road to the T-Bar Patrol hut. Do not travel above the T-Bar Hut.
> 
> - Skiers must proceed down to the Vista Haus by the same route.
> 
> - All bowls and avalanche terrain are closed once it is swept until it is reopened by ski patrol.
> 
> - Skiers must be below the Vista Haus by 8:15 a.m.
> 
> - Hiking up T-Bar Lift line is not permitted any time during the winter. (No access above Columbine).
> 
> - Any violations of these rules may result in suspension of lift privileges or prosecution as a criminal offense.
> 
> Private snowmobiles are prohibited on any Breckenridge Ski Resort trails during or after hours of operation. The use of sliding devices, including sleds, tower pads, plastic sheets or plastic disks and the like are strictly prohibited.
> 
> These policies are necessary to ensure uphill traffic does not interfere with Breckenridge's avalanche program or the safety of the mountain's daily operations.
> 
> Contact ski patrol with any questions at (970) 496-7393.


Breck has a large population of folks who skin early in the morning before lifts open. When it first was becoming popular, there was some friction, but patrol and management sat down with some of the skinners and came up with some common sense guidelines. Sometimes there will be 20 - 30 people on the hill at 6:00 - 7:00 am. It's a good way to get some solid exercise before heading to work without dealing with all the rescue gear and precautions of the BC (although the fitness you gain skinning the area helps a lot when you're in the BC). It has little or nothing to do with skiing powder or killer terrain. It's just a good way to get fit and start the day.


----------



## JCKeck1

Another $0.02 from a now ex-ski patroller. You can definitely skin up resorts on Forest Service property. The resorts have the right to close trails for maintenance/avalanche hazard at any time. Unless Eldora is on private property (which it may be) it can't be closed entirely to skinners. You do not have to pay for a pass if you do not use the facilities/lifts. If you get caught skinning up the back and using the lifts without a pass, the book will get thrown. Someone posted earlier that attitude makes all the difference and is 100% correct.
Joe


----------



## Wang

Thanks guys, I just picked up a set of Rossi SickBirds and some Fritschi AT bindings at a ski swap so I am ready to go.


----------



## Dave Frank

JCKeck1 said:


> Another $0.02 from a now ex-ski patroller. You can definitely skin up resorts on Forest Service property. The resorts have the right to close trails for maintenance/avalanche hazard at any time. Unless Eldora is on private property (which it may be) it can't be closed entirely to skinners. You do not have to pay for a pass if you do not use the facilities/lifts. If you get caught skinning up the back and using the lifts without a pass, the book will get thrown. Someone posted earlier that attitude makes all the difference and is 100% correct.
> Joe



That's what i always thought Joe. Good to see it from a patroller. I think some of Eldora is private, but I'd like to see a map of just what really is.


----------



## Chief Niwot

I am pretty sure Eldora is a mix of both private and forest service property.


----------



## possumturd

JCKeck1 said:


> Another $0.02 from a now ex-ski patroller. If you get caught skinning up the back and using the lifts without a pass, the book will get thrown.
> Joe


I think this happened at Eldora a year or so ago. Some people parked in the town of Eldora and then skinned into the Corona area and started riding lifts.

There seems to be an attitude at Eldora that everybody is a villain until proven innocent.


----------

